

Why I Moved My Tech Startup to D.C. - tonyvt2005
http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2013/01/30/why-i-moved-my-tech-startup-out-of-boston/

======
incision
From the comments:

 _So I guess Mr. Hall’s decision to move to DC had nothing to do with the fact
that he’s a veteran, runs a veteran-owned business that qualifies for tax
breaks and contracting favoritism, and therefore DC is his mecca? Everything
else he claims in this piece is trivial. DC has a “weak capital network” but
he came here anyway… come on, dude…_

